# Connecter un PC à un Mac



## Xames (27 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je voudrais avoir accès à mon PC portable (Windows 7) depuis mon Mac Pro (10.7.5).

Mon Mac est connecté à ma NeufBox par câble, et mon PC est connecté à cette même NeufBox par Wifi. Le Mac et le PC fonctionnent normalement et ont bien accès à internet par leurs connexions respectives.

J'ai tout configuré comme je pouvais, avec mes faibles connaissances et bidouillages, mais je n'y arrive qu'à moitié :

J'arrive à voir l'icône de mon PC dans la colonne de gauche du Finder de mon Mac (sous "Partagés"), mais quand je clique dessus, et que je tente de me connecter (avec le bouton "Se connecter comme..."), j'obtiens une fenêtre qui me dit ceci :

*"La connexion au serveur "pc-acer" a échoué.
Il se peut que le serveur n'existe pas ou soit actuellement indisponible. Vérifiez le nom ou l'adresse IP du serveur et votre connexion réseau, puis réessayez."*

J'arrive à me connecter seulement comme "invité" : je vois alors le contenu de mon PC dans le Finder du Mac mais un clic sur un dossier aboutit à cette fenêtre :

*"Impossible d'effectuer l'opération car l'élément d'origine de "C" est introuvable".*

Sauf quand je clique sur le dossier "Users", là ça fonctionne bien. Mais ce dossier ne m'intéresse pas !

Y a-t-il un problème d'adresse IP variable ? je dis ça, parceque je crois que j'arrive à me connecter comme invité, seulement quand j'ai redémarré le PC. Plus tard, je n'y arrive plus. Mais je ne suis pas sûr de ça !

Je suis prêt à répondre à vos questions, s'il y a des points non précisés.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !!!

Xavier

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h34 ----------

J'ai cherché encore un peu sur le PC, et j'ai donné à mon dossier "XAV-PC-Acer" le partage à "tout le monde". J'ai pû me connecté à mon PC, à partir du Mac, comme invité seulement, et là ça marche, j'ai accès au contenu de ce dossier. Mais au bout d'un certain temps, ça se déconnecte !!! et impossible de me reconnecter juste après. C'est très aléatoire ! Je ne comprends rien. Mais cet indice peut peut-être vous aiguiller...


----------



## Xames (28 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Re-voici mon problème en quelques lignes : 

Je n'arrive pas à accéder à mon PC portable, depuis mon Mac Pro, par la Neufbox.
Ca a marché une fois mais ça a duré 5 minutes ! (en étant connecté comme invité ; alors que je n'ai pas réussi à me connecter comme utilisateur référencé).

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ? ou des liens qui expliquent toutes les étapes ?
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h04 ----------

J'avance tout doucement...
Mais je vois que mon problème n'inspire personne  :-(  ou bien personne ne voit de solution ?

En désactivant la protection par mot de passe sur le PC, j'arrive à m'y connecter depuis le Mac en tant qu'invité. Mais avec la protection par mot de passe, en tant qu'utilisateur référencé, impossible de trouver le bon id/mdp !!! J'ai essayé les id/mdp du PC, puis du Mac, rien n'y fait ! De quel identifiant / mot de passe s'agit-il ??? Je n'ai pas d'autres comptes utilisateurs sur les 2 machines, j'ai uniquement les comptes administrateurs par défaut, dont je connais pourtant les identifiants et les mots de passe...

Merci de votre aide (j'espère toujours...!)   ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2012)

Xames a dit:


> J'ai essayé les id/mdp du PC, puis du Mac, rien n'y fait ! De quel identifiant / mot de passe s'agit-il


Bonjour,

 il s'agit de identifiant / mdp de la session du PC.

Quand tu les saisis sur le Mac, tu peux avoir 2 types de réaction en cas d'échec :

- la fenêtre de saisie se secoue de gauche à droite comme pour dire "non" : ça veut dire mauvais identifiant et/ou mauvais mdp, ou erreur dans la saisie, ou erreur de syntaxe.

- la fenêtre ne se secoue pas, mais la connexion échoue : ça veut dire que identifiant et mdp sont les bons, mais que le problème est ailleurs, notamment dans la définition du partage sur le PC : as-tu bien "partagé" les dossiers auxquels tu veux accéder depuis le Mac ?


----------



## Xames (28 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse Renaud31 

En fait, la fenêtre se secoue dans tous les cas. Je ne comprends pas car j'ai bien rentré le nom de l'administrateur du PC et son mot de passe. J'ai même essayé "admin". J'ai aussi changé le nom et le mot de passe du compte admin du PC, pour voir... J'ai même essayé avec majuscules et minuscules !

Côté PC, je me suis concentré uniquement sur les paramètres de partage de la partie _"Résidentiel ou professionnel (profil actuel)"_, ayant désactivé les partages de la partie _"Public"_.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2012)

Si la fenêtre se secoue, comme je t'ai dit plus haut, c'est que l' identifiant ou mdp ne sont pas les bons, ou que l'identifiant n'a pas la bonne syntaxe.

Tu peux tester avec l'identifiant écrit comme ça : Nom du PC/nom de la session
Exemple : Pc-de-Michel/Béatrice (les tirets sont obligatoires)

Quand tu auras réussi à te connecter, tu pourras utiliser sur W7 la fonction "connecter un lecteur réseau", qui te permettra t'être connecté au Pc automatiquement sans avoir à saisir identifiant et mdp à chaque fois.


----------



## Xames (28 Novembre 2012)

J'ai essayé avec la syntaxe "Nom du PC/nom de la session" et la fenêtre se secoue toujours.
Je ne fais pourtant aucune erreur dans les noms et mots de passe, et je verifie bien que je ne suis pas en "Caps lock", etc.

Autre chose, quand la protection par mot de passe est activée sur le PC, si je choisis "invité", ça secoue aussi ! c'est peut-être un indice pour toi ?

- Sur le PC j'ai essayé pour voir d'activer le partage pour "chiffrement 40 ou 56 bits" plutôt celui recommandé "128 bits", et c'est pareil.

- Concernant la partie "Connexion de groupe résidentiel", j'ai laissé l'option recommandée "Autoriser Windows à gérer les connexions des groupes résidentiels".

Sur ces 2 derniers points, est-ce que je dois changer quelquechose ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2012)

Désolé je ne peux pas t'aider d'avantage car j'ai sorti le PC (Vista...) du carton, soufflé la poussière, et je n'arrive pas à m'y connecter non plus 

En invité la fenêtre se secoue, en référencé il reconnait identifiant et mdp (la fenêtre ne se secoue pas) mais j'ai un message "la connexion a échoué, vérifiez IP, contactez admin bla bla bla...".

Je n'avais pas fait de connexion depuis que je suis passé à Mountain Lion, je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport...

Bref je suis sec pour le moment.

Les "groupes résidentiels" ça ne concerne que les ordis Windows, pas les Mac.

Tu peux vérifier dans préf syst / réseau / avancé, onglet WINS que le nom du groupe de travail est le même que celui du PC (WORKGROUP par défaut) mais en principe ce n'est pas une condition nécessaire pour pouvoir te connecter au PC depuis le Mac.

En espérant que quelqu'un d'autre te vienne en aide


----------



## Xames (28 Novembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour ton temps et ton aide.
J'ai quand même un peu avancé, notamment en comprenant un peu mieux les choses.
Et quand j'aurai réussi, je ferai la manip "Connecter un lecteur réseau" pour ne plus rentrer id et mot de passe ; merci pour ce tuyau  

J'ai renommé le nom de groupe de travail du PC, car il n'était pas le même que celui du Mac. Mais ça ne marche toujours pas.

Je vais continuer mes recherches tranquillement.

Merci encore !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2012)

Xames a dit:


> J'ai renommé le nom de groupe de travail du PC, car il n'était pas le même que celui du Mac.


En général on fait l'inverse 

Bon courage.


----------



## Xames (28 Novembre 2012)

Ah ok. En fait, j'avais déjà eu à renommer le groupe de travail de ce PC, à l'époque où j'avais un PC principal, sous Windows XP (maintenant remplacé par mon Mac Pro) ; je l'avais appelé HOME.
J'ai donc re-renommé le groupe du PC en "WORKGROUP", comme l'est actuellement mon Mac. 
Mais donc, ça ne marche toujours pas...

Merci encore.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2012)

De rien, de rien...

Là, c'est comique, parce que j'ai sur le bureau côte à côte mon MBP et mon ancien PC, auquel j'ai toujours pu accéder sans problème depuis le Mac.

Eh bien rien à faire, je n'arrive pas à y accéder, alors que depuis le PC j'ai accès au Mac.

Je n' avais pas testé depuis Mountain Lion, est-ce lui le fautif ?

Arf. :rateau:

Je cherche, et bien sûr si je trouve je reviens...


----------



## Xames (28 Novembre 2012)

Salut Renaud,
Entre-temps j'ai trouvé la solution !!! Comme nom d'identifiant, j'ai mis : *pc\acer*
J'ai vu ça en farfouillant un peu partout dans les paramètrages de mon PC. C'est dingue parceque ce n'est pas en rapport avec mon nom d'administrateur, et c'est un anti-slash et non un slash classique ! Je ne sais même pas où j'ai pû enregistrer le nom *acer* quelquepart dans mon ordi !
Si ça peut t'aider à ton tour  ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2012)

Bravo !! 

Mais je ne saisis pas comment tu arrives à te connecter avec un identifiant qui n'est pas le nom d'un utilisateur du PC :mouais:

L'antislash ne me surprend pas, mais le reste oui.

Je vais retester demain...


----------



## Xames (28 Novembre 2012)

Oui, c'est très bizarre, mais pour l'heure je ne vais pas chercher à comprendre 
Bon courage à ton tour 
A+
Et merci encore, ça m'a permis de continuer à chercher ! pour finalement trouver ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h46 ----------

Et je regarderai demain de plus près l'histoire de "Connecter un lecteur réseau" pour ne plus avoir à entrer _id_ ni _mdp_  (j'te redemanderai p't'être des trucs ! )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2012)

Après quelques tests : 

Pour pouvoir se connecter en "invité", il faut sur le Pc aller dans Centre réseau et partage :

"partage protégé par mot de passe" : désactiver.

Si c'est activé, lorsqu'on essaie de se connecter comme "invité" depuis le Mac, la fenêtre se secoue de gauche à droite, comme pour dire "non".


Pour se connecter en utilisateur référencé au Pc depuis le Mac, il faut saisir le nom d'une session (un utilisateur) du PC, avec le mdp correspondant. (*)

Si on fait une erreur soit dans l'identifiant, soit dans le mdp, la fenêtre se secoue de droite à gauche.

Si la fenêtre ne se secoue pas, mais qu'on obtient le message :

_"la connexion au serveur "pc-de-machin" a échoué, veuillez vérifier le nom ou l'adresse IP du serveur puis réessayer. Si le problème persiste, contacter votre administrateur système"_

alors il y a un autre problème, que je n'arrive à résoudre pour l'instant :rose: vu que je n'arrive plus à accéder à mon propre Pc depuis mon Macbook....
_(pourtant le Pc est visible dans le Finder et répond au ping)_

Donc la solution m'intéresse aussi. 

(*) si on parle du Pc de Michel, et d'une session Claude, l'identifiant peut être saisi comme :

Claude
\Claude
Pc-de-Michel\Claude

Les tirets sont obligatoires (ça ne marche pas sans), en revanche ce n'est pas sensible à la casse : Pc-de-Michel et PC-DE-MICHEL sont équivalents.


----------



## Xames (30 Novembre 2012)

Hello Renaud,

J'avais trouvé la bonne formule en fouillant par hasard et voici comment j'ai vu ce que je devais mettre pour l'identifiant :

Va dans :
*Panneaux de configuration > Comptes d'utilisateurs > Configurer les propriétés avancées de profils utilisateurs*

Tu vois alors apparaître une fenêtre avec une petite liste de profils enregistrés. Moi j'ai :

_Nom                      Taille          Type          Statut   ...
*PC\Acer*                33,1 Go     Local          Local__   ...__
Profil par défaut      1,82 Mo     Local          Local__   ..._

Et voilà comment j'ai pensé à utiliser _*PC\Acer*_

J'ai vu aussi que le nom _Acer_ est présent devant la lettre "(C" dans l'explorateur ! Je le voit aussi quand je fais clic-droit>Propriétés sur le disque C.

En espérant que ça puisse marcher aussi pour toi !

Après, je ne sais pas s'il est possible de cocher une case quelquepart pour utiliser le nom d'un compte, tout simplement. Mais bon, ça fonctionne super bien et c'est l'essentiel !

A+


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2012)

Hello,

 oui je suis allé où tu dis, et j'y trouve les 2 comptes du PC, sous la forme :

Pc-de-machin\untel et Pc-de-machin\unetelle

Dans mon cas le problème est différent du tien, car ces 2 identifiants untel et unetelle ont déjà servi à se connecter au Pc depuis le Mac, et d'ailleurs ils sont bien reconnus, car la fenêtre de saisie ne se secoue pas alors que si je change une lettre dans les identifiants, elle se secoue.

Soit j'ai modifié quelque chose dans le Pc mais j'ai oublié quoi, soit le pb existe depuis le passage du Mac à Mountain Lion.

Je continue à chercher...


----------



## Xames (30 Novembre 2012)

Aïe, ben là j'me sens pas capable de t'aider...
Bon courage !
Et bon week-end !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2012)

Bon ça y est l'expérience est faite :

J'ai booté sur Snow Léopard, et je n'ai aucun problème pour accéder à mon Pc (Vista).

Avant de tenter la connexion je suis allé dans Trousseaux d'accès supprimer les lignes correspondant au Pc (soit une adresse IP, soit le nom du Pc) pour être sûr que le Mac me demande  identifiant et mdp pour la connexion au Pc.

C'est bien ce qui s'est passé, j'ai saisi comme identifiant mon nom d'utilisateur sur le Pc (mon compte) et le mdp correspondant, et la connexion a été instantanée.

Maintenant je suis à nouveau sous Mountain Lion, et pas moyen de me connecter au Pc.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2012)

Suite de l'enquête, il semble bien que c'est depuis Mountain Lion qu'on ne peut plus accéder à un Pc sous Vista ou Windows 7.

J'ai lu intégralement cette discussion des Apple Communities et testé toutes les solutions simples proposées (hors Terminal ou applications tierces), sans résultat : l'accès au Pc est possible sous Snow Léopard, mais impossible sous Mountain Lion.

:sleep:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4145388?start=165&tstart=0


----------

